# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Is it a must to change the needle after sucking out juice?

## Iwan2bsolid2

I have 2 needles left so if I hit a blood vessel or vien I need another to try again so I'm not going to swtich after I pull out my sus and eq, I'll make sure to clean the stoper real good with alcohol, am I good or what?

_SOLID

----------


## atwa

you dont got to but i would.........the pin may get a burr on the end of it. and hurt much more on your next injection.

----------


## bigtraps

I allways use the same needle for both injection and pulling the juice. I have no choice, my pins do not have iner-changeable needles.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

im going to give her a run...come to daddy juicceeyy wuuccciieee!

----------


## nymattyk

i usually dont change the pin either. i dont think its a bad thing, it will just be a little duller than a new pin would be and may hurt a little more, but hey...shit happens. save the other one for when you really need it

----------


## gixxerboy1

i never change it either.Just sometimes with amps if i hit the top alot.

----------


## bigkev

yea, your good bro, inject away!!!!

----------


## PaPaPumP

> _Originally posted by gixxerboy_ 
> *i never change it either.Just sometimes with amps if i hit the top alot.*



Damn it! Get control of yourself and stop shaking your hands so much. haha

----------


## gixxerboy1

sorry i just get so exited i just cant control my self sometimes.

i meant hit the tip alot on the inside of the amp

----------


## TNT

Many AS users will tell you thatit's a good idea to change the needle (even if it's for another needle the same size) after you fill the syringe because the needle can be dulled by the rubber stopper in the vial. However, any time you go to a doctor's office for an injection, they will generally use the same needle with which they filled the syringe.

Be that as it may, it is logical to assume that a 20 g. needle will become duller during the filling process than, say, a 25 g. needle. (For newbies: The higher the gauge, the _thinner_ the needle.) Moreover, if you are injecting any thing that is oil based rather than water based, you'll want to use a thicker needle to draw the solution from the vial, then switch to a thinner needle to inject. Besides, why punch a _large_ hole in your body when you can punch a smaller one?

(When I do cyp, for example, I draw it into the syringe with an 18 g. or 20 g. needle, then switch to a 22, 23, or 25 g. needle for the injection. Much depends on the site - I'm comfortable with a 22 g. 1-1/2" for a glute shot, but use a 23 g. 1" for delt shots and even a 25 g. 1" for a quad shot.)

For water-based injections )such as winnie or cyanocobalimin), you can draw and shoot with the same 25 g. needle, which will not dull as much after going through the rubber stopper as a 20 g. needle will.

In short, if you use the same 20 g. or 22 g. needle to fill _and_ inject, it won't kill ya. But switching to a fresh needle, especially one that is thinner, for the actual injection _will_ be more comfortable.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

we hit a blood vesel, so we had to switch the needles, but she injects like a champ now...hahaha, gotta love that...

moms my new doc.

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by Iwan2bsolid2_ 
> *let me just say- mom's gettin good*


I know you didn't just say you mom is shootin you. That would be the shit. :Big Grin:

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

my dad wont do it, but mom will hahaha.

----------


## vanjag

My mom helped me shoot in the quad one time, and I know she'd shoot me if I asked. Hell, she knows all the gear and what it's used for. She goes out and buys me clomid, cause she's a woman and the lady at the pharmacy doesn't have as big of a problem selling it to a woman than to me, I guess.

YEA for moms!

----------


## sp33dg33k

i change mine just because of the fact that u dull it going through the rubber stopper on the vial. so u switch the needle and u have a nice sharp one to poke yourself with.

----------


## 4plates

screw it it you only have two left go for it.
if you dull it too much just be harder to get in

----------


## ptbyjason

I found a picture for you ealier showing the burr that is created after an injection, but I lost it. I have a picture (not a close up) of what happens to the needle after a couple of injections. 

I also found a website while I was surfing that everyone might find interesting. Needle-free Injections. The link is to the intramuscular one, but you can find all kinds of info about it at the homesite... www.bioject.com .

----------


## RON

I bet that increases scar tissue quite a bit over time.

----------


## PaPaPumP

Great post PT....lovin it.

----------


## Kraft

> _Originally posted by vanjag_ 
> *My mom helped me shoot in the quad one time, and I know she'd shoot me if I asked. Hell, she knows all the gear and what it's used for. She goes out and buys me clomid, cause she's a woman and the lady at the pharmacy doesn't have as big of a problem selling it to a woman than to me, I guess.
> 
> YEA for moms!*


My mom would fucking freak out. BUT, my wife the nurse sticks me and my boys (although reluctantly). I think that she prefers that it is done correctly instead of having a bunch of gorillas running around with syringes.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

SOLID

----------


## jrock34

nice post.....maybe someone'll pass you the ball. You got a jump hook or a turn-around jumper?

----------


## Big_Brick

Do you have! to change if you hit a blood vesel?

----------


## Shredz

I have always changed my pins..for some reason i use a 18g pin to draw the Juice and I inject with a 23g. Works like a charm.

And after seeing that pic that ptbyjason posted I am going to keep doing that...thanks bro.

----------


## The Iron Game

You can, well I can defintely feel the difference if I change needles. If I keep it the same it is a little more difficult to push in. 
Nice pics J

----------


## Rusty

If the point isn't dull it's OK if you clean it well.

----------


## ptbyjason

This is the Picture I was looking for originally:

----------


## CYCLEON

jason - that says it ALL - wow!  :EEK!:

----------


## Iron horse

> _Originally posted by ptbyjason_ 
> *This is the Picture I was looking for originally:
> 
> After Six Uses:
> *



Iron horse know's why one injection (back in the stupid days) made him teary eyed..  :Cry:   :Cry:  

lets just say i injected at "picture 4" if it was there..

----------


## RON

I was just tellin a bro about those pics today. He uses the fourth one too. You just saved me lookin this up thanks bro.

----------


## Sicilian30

> _Originally posted by sk*_ 
> *my syranges are the one time use ones (not glass) and if i was to take out the needle out and switch it i would get a lot of air in it
> then i would lost some juice trying to get the air out
> 
> any suggestions? i am a newbie so i may be doing something wrong
> 
> any help would be appreciated, for now i just use the same needle and it takes a while to go through my ass*


Okay SK, I am confused. what exactly do you mean? I think I understand and I will try to answer, but again, your question is kinda confusing. 
Okay if you are switching pins, after you pull your gear in, hold the needle down (I assume you are doing amps instead of vials). 
When you hold the needle down, your air pocket will be at the top of your gear. Draw back on the plunger real slow not to hard or you will find your gear all over the place. This will draw the gear into the tube itself and out of the needle. (now this will increase the air pocket, but it will get all of the gear out of the needle when you get ready to change it. You will loose some, but not that much if you do it this way. 
Turn the needle upside down, to make the air pocket be closer to the needle. Change out your pin. the next step is to get that air pocket and air bubbles out of your gear. 
Hold the needle upside down, then start SLOWLY pushing the air pocket. If you go slow enough and do it right, you will hardly loose any gear. Also with a little practice, you will be able to push the air pocket all the way up and out of the needle without spilling one drop of gear. Good luck, hope this answers your question, and sorry for being soo long.

----------


## rangerdudeleads

Im gonna use same stringe 25 gauge 1 1/2 inch but kind of scared to use same needle after i saw those picks jason put up.Man after that 6th time that syringe looks alwful.

----------


## $tee1e0

i use the same pin to extract the gear and to put it in me ....
yeah it might dull the needle a bit and it might feel a little uncomfortable .........

DOES ANY ONE NEED A STRAW?

SUCKED IT UP!

----------


## ripped4fsu

My buddies wife sticks me (shes RN) and the little Sadist enjoys it!!  :EEK:

----------


## ada152

is it safe to mix deca and sustenon 250 in the same syringe and inject it at the same time. all in one go?

----------


## Sicilian30

> _Originally posted by ada152_ 
> *is it safe to mix deca and sustenon 250 in the same syringe and inject it at the same time. all in one go?*


actually there are alot of guys that do this to cut down on some of the soreness that you get from Sustanon . So yes, you can. I would not recommend this for a beginner, but it can be done, with no problems. Just take your time injecting and inject slow.

----------


## diesel21

i used to use the same one.. now i extract with 22 and shot with 23 and 25's...(my mom would kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Doobie Wah

> i used to use the same one.. now i extract with 22 and shot with 23 and 25's...(my mom would kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


are 25's (for injection) only used in the thigh? 
will they work for fina, test & nand dec?
Read where you use 1's in the delts and thighs and 1 1/2's for rear, typically. Is this a good general guideline?
thanks

----------


## sheltonn

Now you tell me. A friend and I started as newbs together. We discovered this the hard way. Also, you will be surprised how much pressure you need to penetrate an ass after it's been dulled by the cap. The first time I poked him, it didn't go in. He said it went in and I pulled it out. My wife did me that day.

The next week he did me and didn't penetrate. ROFL. Bastid. He's in school to be a nurse. He better pass that on the first pass after he perfected his technique on me.

BTW, it's not good to say "this is going to be my first time" just before you stick someone. I chickened out after that comment.

----------


## Bobbarker

Who uses the needle six times???? Just make sure you stick it in fast, firm and straight.

----------


## Big

> Who uses the needle six times???? Just make sure you stick it in fast, firm and straight.


you do know this thread is from 2001, right?

----------


## Bobbarker

Yeah, noticed that fact after I posted. But people might still read it. (e.g. your comment.)

----------


## pump.joe

> Yeah, noticed that fact after I posted. But people might still read it. (e.g. your comment.)


Yeah, I'm glad you bumped it, or I would have never seen it. Good info.

----------


## meathead320

Ohh come on! Just buy more needles. They are cheap. I know there is a link to the pins here somewhere if I can find it. There is one for syringes too. I just forget where the links are.. Damn!

----------


## taiboxa

.. buy a .06$ pin or... save that 6 cents and chance infection?
FVCK IT.. i can buy a candybar if i for go 15pins!~

----------


## pump.joe

lol Tai  :LOL:  Why not go for 30 pins for the big mac?

----------


## D-Unit 39

Silly question... do you want to bottom out the needle? (Stick it all the way in) or leave a little bit still sticking out before you get to the bottom of the syringe?

I assume thats why you have different length needles so you can just "poke" it in with one quick motion and not worry about how far it goes?

----------


## intensityfreak

i used one needle to draw it out all through my cycle, i think it was like a 30gauge it was huge, made the juice come out better. then i would switch back to the normal size witch i threw away after every use.

----------


## ReggyD

I used to switch needles everytime. Then I decided to use the same pin that I sucked it with...and noticed absolutely no difference. Lot faster, and cheaper to use the same one.

I will replace the pin if I hit the side of the vial though.

----------


## binder

> I found a picture for you ealier showing the burr that is created after an injection, but I lost it. I have a picture (not a close up) of what happens to the needle after a couple of injections. 
> 
> I also found a website while I was surfing that everyone might find interesting. Needle-free Injections. The link is to the intramuscular one, but you can find all kinds of info about it at the homesite... www.bioject.com .


holy crap! what did they inject that needle into, the bone?!? lol

----------


## XD40

I use two pins always just to avoid burs...but my wife is a RN so i have no problem with the injections lol !

----------


## bernimx

> Silly question... do you want to bottom out the needle? (Stick it all the way in) or leave a little bit still sticking out before you get to the bottom of the syringe?
> 
> I assume thats why you have different length needles so you can just "poke" it in with one quick motion and not worry about how far it goes?


i'm curious also since I have never injected so far.

bump

----------


## binder

> i'm curious also since I have never injected so far.
> 
> bump


no, you always want to be able to see just a tiny bit of the needle. i would never go all the way to the plastic.

and ppl, please stop saying "suck out the juice". it's called DRAWING UP. you draw up a medication in a syringe.

also, to the guy that used the same pin to draw for a full cycle...what do you think grows on that pin when it sits in your medicine cabinet? THAT is dangerous. Now drawing up and then injecting with the same needle isn't going to introduce bacteria because your solution is sterile and you should have sterilized the top so it's all good. 

Anyone ever had a nurse change out a needle after she draws up an injection? In our office we don't. The only times needles are ever used to just draw is if it's not going into a patient and then we use 18g to draw it up and then inject it into a piggyback or something like that.

----------


## BLWNBYU

> Okay SK, I am confused. what exactly do you mean? I think I understand and I will try to answer, but again, your question is kinda confusing. 
> Okay if you are switching pins, after you pull your gear in, hold the needle down (I assume you are doing amps instead of vials). 
> When you hold the needle down, your air pocket will be at the top of your gear. Draw back on the plunger real slow not to hard or you will find your gear all over the place. This will draw the gear into the tube itself and out of the needle. (now this will increase the air pocket, but it will get all of the gear out of the needle when you get ready to change it. You will loose some, but not that much if you do it this way. 
> Turn the needle upside down, to make the air pocket be closer to the needle. Change out your pin. the next step is to get that air pocket and air bubbles out of your gear. 
> Hold the needle upside down, then start SLOWLY pushing the air pocket. If you go slow enough and do it right, you will hardly loose any gear. Also with a little practice, you will be able to push the air pocket all the way up and out of the needle without spilling one drop of gear. Good luck, hope this answers your question, and sorry for being soo long.


EXCELLENT POST.. My new g/f is a nurse, but I don't think I want her to know that I'm taking aas..

----------


## Pac Man

agree good bump, I just pulled out of 2 vials with my last needle and was thinking of reusing, now I'm gonna go to walgreens and get more needles

----------


## AverageGymRat

Amp - 1 needle is enough
Vial - 2 needles usually recommended because of the dulling of the needle but imho, you can do it with one as well.

My favorite technique (if you have some extra few bucks) is to draw with 18g and inject with 25g. Fast, easy, hygienic, and painless!

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Amp - 1 needle is enough
> Vial - 2 needles usually recommended because of the dulling of the needle but imho, you can do it with one as well.
> 
> My favorite technique (if you have some extra few bucks) is to draw with 18g and inject with 25g. Fast, easy, hygienic, and painless!


stop bumping old threads dude..I know your trying to be helpful but this thread was started in 2001 and last replyed to in 08'...just saying bro...

----------

